# An Unusual Arch



## mellowyellow (Sep 7, 2021)

_There are many different types of geologic arch. Shown above is a waterfall arch, which directly contradicts the *classic arch definition* of a curved structure that gains strength from the curve. Uniquely, this one consists of a straight row of discrete cubic forms and has had enough strength to stand for perhaps ten thousand years. This particular cobblestone structure is made of *Salt Wash Sandstone*, part of the *Morrison formation* and is located in *Arches National Park*._

Visited Arches National Park in 2016 but my photo doesn't do it justice. lol


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 7, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 182716
> _There are many different types of geologic arch. Shown above is a waterfall arch, which directly contradicts the *classic arch definition* of a curved structure that gains strength from the curve. Uniquely, this one consists of a straight row of discrete cubic forms and has had enough strength to stand for perhaps ten thousand years. This particular cobblestone structure is made of *Salt Wash Sandstone*, part of the *Morrison formation* and is located in *Arches National Park*._
> 
> Visited Arches National Park in 2016 but my photo doesn't do it justice. lol
> View attachment 182720


I think it's a fascinating formation!


----------



## bowmore (Sep 7, 2021)

Here is my shot there


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 7, 2021)

bowmore said:


> Here is my shot there
> 
> View attachment 182731


What is that rectangle on the left?


----------



## CAKCy (Sep 7, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> What is that rectangle on the left?



I would guess those are reflections on the car windshield?!


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 25, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> *Arches National Park*.


Great place to visit, about a 5 hour drive south of here!


----------



## StarSong (Sep 26, 2021)

Arches National Park is beautiful.  Stunning rock formations...


----------



## SmoothSeas (Sep 26, 2021)

Look close  -  there's kinda, sorta of an arch below the top oh his trunk.  Anyway, this pictures resonates - you can't help but marvel at nature's formations....

_𝑬𝒍𝒆𝒑𝒉𝒂𝒏𝒕 𝑹𝒐𝒄𝒌, 𝑰𝒄𝒆𝒍𝒂𝒏𝒅_
​__​


----------

